# [resolu][emerge -uavDN world] Ca se passe mal

## zuthos

Bonjour,

J'ai deux ordinateurs avec gentoo dessus.

J'essaye de faire un 

```
# emerge -uavDN world
```

Mais, pour les deux, cela se passe mal.

Le premier un portable:

```

>>> Emerging (6 of 24) media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1

 * alsa-utils-1.0.21.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  doc elibc_glibc kernel_linux nls userland_GNU x86

 * Obsolete config /etc/modprobe.d/alsa found.

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1 failed:

 *   Move /etc/modprobe.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called pkg_setup

 *   alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1.ebuild, line  39:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Move /etc/modprobe.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1/work/alsa-utils-1.0.21'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 161 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Le deuxième, un fixe:

```

<snip>

/bin/grep: /usr/lib/libogg.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libogg.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libogg.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libsndfile.la] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des t�ches non termin�es....

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

 * ERROR: media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2826:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21/work/libsndfile-1.0.21'

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21:

 * ERROR: media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2826:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21/work/libsndfile-1.0.21'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Voila, si quelqu'un a une idée?

D'avance merci.

Je précise que j'ai essayé de supprimer libsndfile sur le fixe, mais cela n'a rien changé. De même, j'ai attendu une mise à jour éventuel avant de poster.

Sur le portable, j'ai essayé en vain un:

```
/etc/modprobe.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
```

Last edited by zuthos on Mon May 03, 2010 4:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gregool

Salut,

pour le premier, vérifie que tu as un bien /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf et ensuite rm /etc/modules.d/alsa /etc/modprobe.d/alsa, ça devrait corriger le tir mais il y a de grandes chances qui tu doives à  nouveau lancer alsaconf après ça.

pour le deuxième installer dev-util/lafilefixer devrait faire l'affaire, une fois installé tu tapes lafilefixer --justfixit pour corriger les pb avec les .la dans ton world

----------

## zuthos

Merci gregool,

Cela m'a permis d'avance. Mais,

J'ai un nouveau blocage su le portable:

```
GEN    Xutf8TextPerCharExtents.3

make[2]: quittant le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3/work/libX11-1.3.3/man �

make[1]: quittant le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3/work/libX11-1.3.3/man �

Making all in specs

make[1]: entrant dans le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3/work/libX11-1.3.3/specs �

Making all in libX11

make[2]: entrant dans le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3/work/libX11-1.3.3/specs/libX11 �

  GEN    libX11.txt

  GEN    libX11.ps

  GEN    libX11.html

  GEN    libX11.pdf

gs: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [libX11.pdf] Erreur 127

make[2]: *** Attente des t�ches non termin�es....

rm libX11.ps

make[2]: quittant le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3/work/libX11-1.3.3/specs/libX11 �

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3/work/libX11-1.3.3/specs �

make: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3295:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *   environment, line 4165:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3/work/libX11-1.3.3'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3/temp/build.log'

```

Et sur le fixe :

```

checking for libgs >= 8.61... no

configure: error: You need libgs >= 8.61 in order to compile libspectre

```

Pourtant:

```

# eix libgs

[I] gnome-extra/libgsf

     Available versions:  1.14.15 ~1.14.17 ~1.14.18 {bzip2 debug doc gnome gtk python thumbnail}

     Installed versions:  1.14.15(03:48:28 22/03/2010)(bzip2 doc python -debug -gnome)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         The GNOME Structured File Library

* net-libs/libgsasl

     Available versions:  0.2.4 0.2.28 ~0.2.29 ~1.1 ~1.4.1 {idn kerberos nls static}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/gsasl/

     Description:         The GNU SASL library

* net-libs/libgssglue

     Available versions:  0.1-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.citi.umich.edu/projects/nfsv4/linux/

     Description:         exports a gssapi interface which calls other random gssapi libraries

Found 3 matches.

```

Rien qui ne corresponde  :Sad: 

----------

## nemo13

 *zuthos wrote:*   

> Et sur le fixe :
> 
> ```
> 
> checking for libgs >= 8.61... no
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

en faisant :

```
equery which libspectre
```

 tu obtiens son ebuild.

dedans au début il y a : *Quote:*   

> RDEPEND=">=app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62"

 

A vue de pif c'est ce que tu cherches

A+:jlp

----------

## gregool

Pour le portable tu n'as pas upgradé ta libjpeg en version 7 ?

si c'est le cas as-tu lancé un revdep-rebuild à l'issue?

----------

## zuthos

Merci a tous,

c'est repartis pour les deux ordinateurs

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gregool

est-ce qu'on peut considérer que c'est : (résolu) ?   :Wink: 

----------

